# CryptKeeper54's Fluval Spec V



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Here it is, my impulse buy of the week. Saw this at a LFS so decided to pick one up. The Fluval Spec V. Initial thougts:

1) I love the original spec, so naturally I love the style of the spec V.

2) This tank is meant to be viewed from both sides, so aquascape accordingly.

3) LED light leaves much to be desired from planted tank enthusiasts. The light seems cheap and flimsy. Sags at the end cause it's so long. Still good enough for low light tanks (which was my plan) but no where near the output of an eheim aquastyle LED light.










I have'nt forgot you little spec.




























Next to my Schuber Wright for size comparison



















Shameless plug for my Ehiem Aquastyles










Tank/Volume: Fluval Spec V (5 gal)

Filter: Stock / CO2: None / Lighting: Stock / Fertilizer(s): None

Flora: Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘green’ & 'bronze', Cryptocoryne Spiralis, Echinodorus tenellus (left foreground), Hydrocotyle sp japan, Dwarf Sagittaria subulata (right foreground), unknown Lily

Fauna: 4 CRS (RAOK), not to sure how to care for them. Cool looking shrimp. I really need to get in "the scene"

Hardscape: ADA Horn Wood, ADA Yamaya stones

Substrate: Fluval Plant Stratum

p.s. Going to clean up this thread later. Getting late and barely awake as I type this.


----------



## NQuaday (Jul 14, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks good, I definitely need to pick one of these tanks up.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

NQuaday said:


> Amazing!


Thanks. I love the look of this Horn Wood.



blink said:


> Looks good, I definitely need to pick one of these tanks up.


It's a nice tank. Just plan on low light plants.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 20, 2012)

You can bend the arm for the light so it sits level. Thats was the first thing I fixed It bugged the hell out of me.


----------



## Mike00726 (May 23, 2011)

You sir, have a problem. What is your favorite out of all those nanos?


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

CryptKeeper54 said:


> It's a nice tank. Just plan on low light plants.


I was thinking about putting a marineland doublebright on top of it, but that might push me into medium or even high light.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Mike00726 said:


> You sir, have a problem. What is your favorite out of all those nanos?


Lol. These tanks are "business" related so my wife can't say no and can't call it a problem. I still haven't setup my schuber wright (I think this will be my fav), but my current favorite is the Fluval Edge. It is just so unique and contemporary looking.



blink said:


> I was thinking about putting a marineland doublebright on top of it, but that might push me into medium or even high light.


I've read some people using other lights. To me, it defeats the purpose of buying these nano "kits". Just try to enjoy it for what it is and work with it. Otherwise, I would recommend saving the money and putting a "system" together with parts you want. Maybe even invest in an ADA tank as the quality and clarity are just amazing. Of course, there are many alternatives out there if you're working on a budget. The market is becoming competitive and the selections should only get better.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Ligh crapped out yesterday. Started flickering and now it looks like its putting out 1/10th the light output. Looking for alternatives online. Any suggestions welcomed. Want to keep this a low light tank, no co2.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Decided to go with the marineland double bright LED 18"-24" light. A match made in heaven, looks awesome IMO. Added a Nutrafin CO2 kit. Going to use the supplied packets for now. I was going for the cleanest look possible so decided againts the soda bottle DIY setup (which I remember doing 10 years ago). Time flies....anyways, here's a crappy phone pic for now. Hope my crypts grow back in well.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Your tank looks great! Awesome use of the Marineland LED


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

I had to change out CO2 ingredients, so I thought I would clean the tank and take some pics. Only 18 days, and the CO2 started to die out using the manufacturer's recommended ingredients.​ 






 
Plants seem to be responding great with the addition of CO2. Since my original setup day, most of my crypts have melted away. Hope they recover.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

wow I love your spec v... great work - I bet your betta feels like a king in that tank! 

I've had a spec v now since july and love it - it was my first tank and I kept the stock light but went with low light plants so it has worked, though nothing is growing like a weed - but all seems happy.

I have a spec (2) coming in the mail this week along with many other goodies to trick this out and cram all the additional knowledge about the hobby I have learned over the past few months - it will be a planted betta tank 

anywho, love your tank(s)


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

andrewss said:


> wow I love your spec v... great work - I bet your betta feels like a king in that tank!
> 
> I've had a spec v now since july and love it - it was my first tank and I kept the stock light but went with low light plants so it has worked, though nothing is growing like a weed - but all seems happy.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I can't wait till my crypts fill in. This tank is nice but I wish the stock LED was built with stronger material. Just felt flimsy to me. I'm kinda glad they "crapped" out cause these double brights are nice and fits perfectly. 

My betta is far from a king. My betta is one lazy fish. He doesn't like to swim around much and sometimes it looks like he just lays on the ground...lol. Maybe he hates the current in this tank.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Do you have the stock filter setup? If so it probably has too much flow, consider getting the pump less powerful with some DIY solution or perhaps just get a ball valve setup in the hose pump that way you can adjust the flow down a lot


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

andrewss said:


> Do you have the stock filter setup? If so it probably has too much flow, consider getting the pump less powerful with some DIY solution or perhaps just get a ball valve setup in the hose pump that way you can adjust the flow down a lot


Stock filter at it's lowest setting. I'll look into that but at the same time, I don't want to run into other issues that result from stagnant, low flow areas seen in planted tanks.


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Sad day. Tank started to take a nose dive the past month.....fugly. Had to break this tank down. Life is getting in the way right now.....lol. R.I.P my Fluval V.


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

Sad to hear that. Was it anything technical or, as you hinted, just time away from the tank?

I was hoping to see how it turned out. I really liked your DF!


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

Just had to decrease my tank count from 5 to 3. It was time consuming and I started to neglect this tank. Plus, the wife was getting on my case..lol.


----------

